# Modern Warfare 2



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not trying to get off topic but does anyone out there play Modern Warfare 2 for xbox 360? if you do add me as a friend my gamertag is

*USSF RIGGS22*


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

yes i play 
gamertag PrestoFire
:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I played it over at one of my friends' house, I don't own any video games or anything like that but it sure is hard since I don't play alot, I was happy that I shot 1 guy in the head with a .50 cal, and on another fight a guy in the legs with a .44 mag. and shooting a guy in halk with the ol' AK 47, but that's bad compared to how good my friend plays that game, Wow!


----------

